# Our snow removal insurance program is back for the 2015-2016 winter season!!



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Attention NY, NJ, and PA snow removal contractors. Having trouble getting high quality, affordable General Liability insurance? Look no further, we have the solution. We have 3 programs for small, medium and large snow removal professionals with rates 30% less than other carriers we have reviewed. General Liability, Truck Insurance, Equipment Floaters, Umbrellas and new this year...Workers Compensation in NY and NJ. Sorry, no NYC or 5 borough contractors, no adverse claim activity and please, no inquiries from insurance professionals. Contact Ben Palmeri, independent insurance agent, at 516-233-3515 or [email protected] for more information. Be sure to check out my sticky thread for interesting editorials.


----------

